# Bfbs tv



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello folks.

Been in south cyprus since Feb. Anyone out there know if you can get BFBS forces tv. if you do can could you please advise.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

johnandjill said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Been in south cyprus since Feb. Anyone out there know if you can get BFBS forces tv. if you do can could you please advise.


I was out there a couple of years ago and while I was there I asked about getting BFBS in my house, as I am ex-military I am aware of the set-up etc., but as the boxes, or is it the cards for the boxes are only available to serving members and have to be signed for then it was not possible. If you find out anything different I would be interested to know.

Paul


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for that paul will let you know if we find out anything further.


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in Germany where we also have a huge military community and I can't get it either. As the previous poster said, you have to be issued with the card/equipment etc and have to be serving 

This said, if you are missing English tv, you can find places online where you can get UK sky in Europe  Just be careful of scams.

Aly


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks Aly


----------



## seanboardman (Nov 13, 2007)

*bfbs*



johnandjill said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Been in south cyprus since Feb. Anyone out there know if you can get BFBS forces tv. if you do can could you please advise.


Your tv needs converting to the standard There is advice available at Dhekelia or Akrotiri. Buy a squaddie a drink and they will tell you which shop does the conversion.

Regards Sean


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Sean

Will give that one a try. Our cypriot friend has a bar so no doubt he has squaddies popping in for a pint.

John


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

johnandjill said:


> Thanks Sean
> 
> Will give that one a try. Our cypriot friend has a bar so no doubt he has squaddies popping in for a pint.
> 
> John


--

If a serving person member passes the BFBS viewing card to a 3rd party or uses it in a card sharing network. That service person will be placed on a charge and their access to welfare TV services will be removed.

All BFBS viewing cards are electronically marked, if used in a sharing network or in a non BFBS box the card can be identified at the point the viewing card is returned to BFBS or via the card sharing network.

--


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Digitvman.

Would not like to get anyone in any bother, so i think its time to give up on this subject.

Thanks every one for your replies.


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want some british TV and you know someone in the UK with a broadband connection, may I suggest you buy a slingbox and connect it to there broadband. That will let you watch british TV across the internet, you can change channel as well !

I use one of these when I'm deployed, Ive watched from TV home, in Miami, Falklands, Belize, Canada and Iraq with one of these boxes.

If you are in Cyprus you are looking at 5 meter dish for BBC 1 etc.

The BBC have a european channel called BBC prime, its BBC content from a year or so ago.
There is also the PAYTV Nova, which has some channels with english sound tracks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Digitvman said:


> If you want some british TV and you know someone in the UK with a broadband connection, may I suggest you buy a slingbox and connect it to there broadband. That will let you watch british TV across the internet, you can change channel as well !
> 
> I use one of these when I'm deployed, Ive watched from TV home, in Miami, Falklands, Belize, Canada and Iraq with one of these boxes.
> 
> ...


We have a 2.7metre dish and get perfect reception from our Sky box.
We get all the normal BBC and ITV channels plus a lot more.


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We have a 2.7metre dish and get perfect reception from our Sky box.
> We get all the normal BBC and ITV channels plus a lot more.


Thats good, the foot print of the 2D satellite changes as you go across the Island.
Within a mile or so the dish size increase dramatically.

Have fun.


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

*Slingbox information*



Digitvman said:


> If you want some british TV and you know someone in the UK with a broadband connection, may I suggest you buy a slingbox and connect it to there broadband. That will let you watch british TV across the internet, you can change channel as well !
> 
> I use one of these when I'm deployed, Ive watched from TV home, in Miami, Falklands, Belize, Canada and Iraq with one of these boxes.
> 
> ...


Hi Digitvman

Thanks for info about Slingbox, followed your advice got box connected at sons house and now receiving freeview over the net. Cytanet broadband speed is only 512 Mb but picture quality not to bad, but they are increasing to 1024 and higher from 1st December. Have also connected to tv, now just need to get sound through surround sound and we will be laughing.

Thanks once again

Jill & John


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Digitvman said:


> the foot print of the 2D satellite changes as you go across the Island.
> Within a mile or so the dish size increase dramatically.


Thank you for that info. I wondered why some people get away with a smaller dish whilst Oroklini needs a 4m one! We haven't bothered to ask what Alethriko needs as we don't have space to fit a big dish if it can't go on the roof!


----------



## Bertie (Nov 27, 2008)

i lived in Pyla up to 2 months ago, and recieved bfps 1 on an analogue vertical aerial with signal booster, albeit a bit fuzzy at times depending on weather conditions. (normal aeriels are horizontal)

could still watch the old favs tho, eastenders, bbc 6 o'clock news etc.

the other channels the squaddies get are thru dish, bfps2,sky and setanta, but they will keep analogue going until it packs up thru old age, although as i say its only 1 channel and not cheap to install.


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Bertie

Thanks for information but I think we have resolved the problem and the end result could benefit others thanks to info supplied by Digitvman. Since my last post we have changed the cable from laptop to tv to a HDMI cable - downloaded a broardband speed up via Download.com which has improved picture quality- changed sound settings on laptop to tv improving sound quality and then from tv through surround sound system, so we are nearly there. Cytanet are increasing the speed of their broardband as of first december so picture quality should be even better. We now have all the freeview including the old favs.


----------



## Saphfire (Mar 29, 2008)

@Digitvman
...All BFBS viewing cards are electronically marked, if used in a sharing network or in a non BFBS box the card can be identified at the point the viewing card is returned to BFBS or via the card sharing network......
Come on mate How can this happen ? Please explain.Whole Europe and Arab countries are watching and i didnt hear anything about it yet

Regards


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

Saphfire said:


> @Digitvman
> ...All BFBS viewing cards are electronically marked, if used in a sharing network or in a non BFBS box the card can be identified at the point the viewing card is returned to BFBS or via the card sharing network......
> Come on mate How can this happen ? Please explain.Whole Europe and Arab countries are watching and i didnt hear anything about it yet
> 
> Regards



Hi,

Sorry about the late reply.


Thank you for the heads up, you might find that your shares have stopped working !!!!

The Analouge TV services will be shut down at the start of Jan 2009.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

What's this about the analogue signal being turned off in Jan 2009? Cyprus hasn't got digital set up yet so they won't turn the signal off next month! Maybe you are talking about British Forces TV? I believe that is going to be turned off when the antenna next breaks down.

Cyprus has announced that TV will be going digital, like the whole of Europe but it won't be for years.... Cyprus time !


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

BabsM said:


> What's this about the analogue signal being turned off in Jan 2009? Cyprus hasn't got digital set up yet so they won't turn the signal off next month! Maybe you are talking about British Forces TV? I believe that is going to be turned off when the antenna next breaks down.
> 
> Cyprus has announced that TV will be going digital, like the whole of Europe but it won't be for years.... Cyprus time !


Its BFBS TV that will be going off analouge. All the entitled buildings / homes have been fitted with Dishes.


----------



## Saphfire (Mar 29, 2008)

@Digitvman 
I don t belong to any of these Sharing networks mate but as im reading all about these things in Internet web sites ...the ONLY card that the TV providers will have some clues that they are been used to other sat receivers are the NEW SKY ITALIA cards .BEST regards and ALL the best for new year


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

I am going pee everybody off because I can get BFPS on my dish and I live just outside Larnaca. Sometimes the reception is not too good but it is watchable. No more said!!!


----------



## Digitvman (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it still working ?


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*I Hope so*



Digitvman said:


> Is it still working ?


Unfortunately, I only come back to Cyprus every now and again as I work in Kazahkstan. But I will be back on the 10th Jan so I hope it is!!!


----------

